# Seeking Frett amiibo card



## Closest_Jebby (Nov 5, 2021)

I bought the dang series 5 and didnt get my boy. I have Niko, Sasha, Lone, and Chabwick + more if interested, will trade for a good boy.


----------



## dorimon (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm looking for both Niko and Quinn, are there any other cards you're interested in?

I have a list of my cards for trade here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/series-5.600859/


----------



## ekswim93 (Nov 5, 2021)

I can trade Frett for Niko if you’re interested!


----------



## tenroustar (Nov 5, 2021)

If you still need Frett i would be happy to trade you him for Sasha!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2021)

Closest_Jebby said:


> I bought the dang series 5 and didnt get my boy. I have Niko, Sasha, Lone, and Chabwick + more if interested, will trade for a good boy.


I can give u frett for Ione!


----------



## Closest_Jebby (Nov 5, 2021)

DaCoSim said:


> I can give u frett for Ione!



Yes this is perfect I accept!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2021)

tenroustar said:


> If you still need Frett i would be happy to trade you him for Sasha!


Sounds good! Shoot me a pm!


----------



## dorimon (Nov 5, 2021)

Since you've worked out a trade for Frett, let me know if any of my other cards interest you!  Super super interested in Niko still.


----------

